# Mouth-to-lung tank



## Viper_SA (26/7/15)

So, after realising that dropping my nic content to 1mg on all my juices were a bit hasty, I have gone back to 9mg in the mAN for mouth to lung while driving, and 3mg for the low Ohm drippers. Now I find that I would like to have a backup for the mAN. A tank that can run on a 30W device at around 0.7 to 1 Ohm. There are so many sub-ohm tanks with crazy airflows that it is a bit daunting to find a nice mouth to lung tank. A bigger capacity than the mAN would also be nice to have. I rebuild my mAN coils, so an RBA deck is not a must, but an advantage.Any suggestions?


----------



## Raslin (26/7/15)

The Tafun GT2 is brilliant for mouth to lung and flavour.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/7/15)

Taifun GT 2 or the new Kayfun Monster 2. See this evenings Rob's Ramblings. I was all set to hate the Kayfun Monster but it's great and such a simple build...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> So, after realising that dropping my nic content to 1mg on all my juices were a bit hasty, I have gone back to 9mg in the mAN for mouth to lung while driving, and 3mg for the low Ohm drippers. Now I find that I would like to have a backup for the mAN. A tank that can run on a 30W device at around 0.7 to 1 Ohm. There are so many sub-ohm tanks with crazy airflows that it is a bit daunting to find a nice mouth to lung tank. A bigger capacity than the mAN would also be nice to have. I rebuild my mAN coils, so an RBA deck is not a must, but an advantage.Any suggestions?



Hi @Viper_SA

I would say the Lemo1 and the Taifun GT2
I use the Lemo1 in a tight lung hit mode but it can do mouth to lung. I find the flavour on it sharper and more defined but very close to the Taifun. Only problem with the Lemo1 is the airflow control doesnt keep its setting, it moves around a bit. So i keep it open (still a restrictive lung hit) you could probably keep it closed for a fairly tightish mouth to lung.

As for the Taifun 2 - i got the Lemaga Clone from Vape King. Very nice. Works well and easy to coil and wick. Lovely flavour and you can asjust the airflow to whatever you want and it keeps its setting. The flavour is very good, i just find the Lemo1 is a bit "sharper" and I prefer that sharpness for my menthol fruity juices. But i suppose others may prefer the Taifun's flavour. They are very close though.

Let us know how it goes

Edit - forgot to mention, both these tanks have 4ml plus capacity and i have used coils in them around the 1 ohm mark. Have tried 26g but prefer the crispness of 28g

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/7/15)

HRH has been using the mAN on iSticks for many months. Started using the Mini Subtank (which comes with the Subox Mini kit) recently and likes it. Can easily be adjusted for mouth to lung hits. She is using the 1.5 ohm commercial coil, which is a vertical coil I believe. Also available in 0.5 ohms. Have not tried the RBA deck yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Viper_SA (27/7/15)

Thanks for the advice and replies. Was on the Vapeking site to order a tank, and then........ Oooh, look, Terminator mods on special for R300 

Maybe next month

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christopher (27/7/15)

The new Triton also comes with a m2l coil, but that's 1.8 ohms. The subtanks do have a very small airflow setting as well, I think with their new 1.5 ohm coil it might be perfect (I haven't tried the new 1.5 coils but the airflow base does have a very tight setting on it anyways)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

